# What was the first console you have ever owned?



## thisistian (Nov 19, 2016)

For me, it was the Nintendo DS Lite, which my parents bought some time around 2009. Brings back memories


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

My very first console was the Nintendo Gamecube. So far I have had Gamecube, three DS Lites, Wii, Wii U, Playstation 2, original 3DS, and New 3DS XL.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 19, 2016)

The NES cuz I'm old.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 19, 2016)

The GameCube. 
I shared it with my brother though, so the first console I myself owned was the DS Lite.


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 19, 2016)

Atari 2600


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Nov 20, 2016)

The original PlayStation! It was such a novelty at the time☺


----------



## Relly (Nov 20, 2016)

PlayStation one I believe. My brother did have an Atari though

- - - Post Merge - - -

And a Sega mega drive...


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 20, 2016)

nintendo ds lite. i remember, i broke it because i jammed a hannah montana game into the ds cartridge port the wrong way lmao


----------



## jupisan (Nov 20, 2016)

The NES but its was my brothers.
Gameboy Color was my 1st system I own.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 20, 2016)

The first console I have ever owned was the Gamecube and it is still my favorite system to this day (part of the reason why I have my current avatar lol)!  I am currently pondering if I should get into collecting for the system (complete region libraries, system bundles, promo posters, etc.) since it has a lot of cool stuff to collect for it.  Are there any Gamecube collectors here on TBT?


----------



## Silversea (Nov 20, 2016)

Gameboy color I believe it was. Followed by gameboy advance, and then I think Nintendo Gamecube. I was too recent for the real traditional consoles.


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2016)

mine was the PSone the little one. i didn't have the screen attachment but i loved that thing endlessly and i played it everyday of my childhood until it was broken by my older brothers friend stepping on it one night. i believe it came out around like the late 90's to 2000?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 21, 2016)

It was a PS2 around 2005 or something

Sadly, that PS2 got selled on 2011 u,u


----------



## lars708 (Nov 21, 2016)

A Nintendo GameCube with Mario Kart: Double Dash!! and Super Smash Bros. Melee. :]


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2016)

Nintendo DS Lite despite the fact my older brother had the NES, Gameboy, and Game Gear and my mom had her own Gameboy too. My mom didn't want there to be more video games but eventually changed her mind. I got into CD-ROM games at first because of this.


----------



## Mints (Nov 21, 2016)

i believe the original game boy!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 23, 2016)

SNES! and my first game was super mario world (not tazmanian devil as my friend likes to suggest lol)


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 25, 2017)

My first console was the Wii lol xD


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 25, 2017)

First one the family owned - NES
First one that belonged to me and only me - original Gameboy


----------



## Amilee (Jan 25, 2017)

i think it was my gameboy color or my playstation 1


----------



## mondogecko9 (Jan 26, 2017)

My first console was a Game Boy Micro, which I got when I was about 6 or 7... I still have it, and the thing holds a charge for like 12 Hours of play


----------



## Zireael (Jan 26, 2017)

The N64 was the first console my sister and I got, so it was shared. But the first console I ever owned myself was the green GameBoy Colour.


----------



## Lululand (Jan 26, 2017)

Game Boy Color. With pok?mon red...


----------



## Rasha (Jan 26, 2017)

Sega Genesis


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 26, 2017)

My first console was the original NES. Honestly, I don't remember it much; by the time I was old enough to hold onto memories, I was already playing the SNES, but my parents informed me I played the NES itself quite a lot before they got an SNES.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 27, 2017)

The first console I "owned" was a Sega Genesis. It was actually my brother's and I was allowed to use it sometimes and inherited it when he moved away from video games a bit as he got older. The first ones I owned myself were the Game Boy Color and shortly thereafter the Nintendo 64.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 27, 2017)

My first console was the Play Station 2, and first Nintendo console was the Wii ~


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 27, 2017)

xbox


----------



## Balverine (Jan 28, 2017)

Playstation one as far as tv consoles go, and gameboy color for handhelds!


----------



## Buster Bunny (Jan 28, 2017)

Atari was my first console and I wasn't so proud of it upon learning that there was something much better around my town.


----------



## GrayScreen (Jan 28, 2017)

Gameboy Color in pink. I had Pokemon Yellow with it, and man, I loved that thing. Even when the little battery cover just fell right off.


----------



## ellarella (Jan 29, 2017)

the first console i ever owned was an NES. i traded it in for a gameboy after a couple of years, and i still sorta regret it. i've still got my red gameboy though, and it's in working condition and everything.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 29, 2017)

My first console was the original nintendo ds. Uncle bought it for me with a few gameboy games and I loved it. First DS game I got for it was super mario 64. I still have the games and the ds but it's broken now because I had to share it with my brother and he dropped it so many times the top screen stopped working. Still turns on though!


----------



## Peachy (Jan 29, 2017)

N64! <3

Then it was Gameboy Color, PS2, Wii & 3DS.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that my mom had an N64 for much of my early childhood, from before I was born in 1999 until around when I was 3-4 years old. If not that, the probably a PS1.

The first console I personally owned was a DS lite.


----------



## Salt (Jan 30, 2017)

it was either the ps2 or gameboy color, I forgot which one came first for me


----------



## Koden (Feb 1, 2017)

I cant remember if it was the n64 or the playstation that i had first, either way, both were very influential in my childhood


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 1, 2017)

The first console I played was the SEGA Genesis, but the first one I owned was the SEGA Dreamcast. I played Sonic Adventure, Sonic Adventure 2, Sonic Shuffle, Rayman 2: The Great Escape, 101 Dalmations, and other games on it. We still have it in our house and play it from time to time.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Feb 3, 2017)

I think my first console was either my gamecube or gameboy advance. the older i get (tbh i'm only 21) the more hazy and blurred together my childhood is lol.


----------



## Nayru the oracle (Feb 3, 2017)

PSP or N64


----------



## Samansu (Feb 3, 2017)

The first console I ever owned was the original Nintendo Entertainment System! (I'm old... XD) When I was a kid we also had the SNES, Sega Genesis, Sega Saturn, Nintendo 64, Gamecube, Dreamcast, Playstation, and Gameboy Color.

As an adult the first console I ever bought for myself was the Wii! ^-^ Now I have the Wii, Wii U, DS Lite, New 3DS, and a Steam Box. I don't really intend to buy anything non-Nintendo tbh. The only reason I will is if Nintendo games go to other systems.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 3, 2017)

thisistian said:


> For me, it was the Nintendo DS Lite, which my parents bought some time around 2009. Brings back memories



Same story here, but replaced 2009 with... 2007? My More Brain Training log starts Crimble 2008, and I got Sonic Rush and Cars at the same time as the DS. They were both too difficult at the age of 7 (in fact, I'm still stuck on the same part of stage 4) and I only really got one because my cousin did, but the local play was pretty neat. The chocolate reindeer was more interesting, though.


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 3, 2017)

The GameCube. Very first game was Mario Party 4.


----------



## issitohbi (Feb 3, 2017)

Well my neighbor had a lot of consoles, and when we would go camping up at Kern River (California) her parents would tell us to charge the handhelds up and decide who would get what (old gameboy, new gameboy) and then one day she got the DS Lite so I had my pick of getting the new gameboy on all trips. Her dad even bought me Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire for it.

My own, 100% Bridgette's Console was the DS Lite about a year after it came out. I wanted one so bad and even though my mom didn't have the money for consoles she waited until the price dropped a little and bought it for me. (This is after a friend let me borrow her old DS and I got in trouble by my mom for taking someone else's expensive electronics.) I loved it so much and played it until I bought the 3DS XL on 2015 new years!


----------



## Bui (Feb 10, 2017)

The first console I ever owned was an N64. My grandma sent it to me for my birthday in 2000, with a copy of Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 11, 2017)

I think it was a Nintendo DS Lite


----------



## Tao (Feb 12, 2017)

It was either the Sega Megadrive or Game Boy. I can't really remember which would have come first, though I think it was more likely the Megadrive.

My step dad also had an SNES and we had an Amiga 2600 laying around too.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 12, 2017)

oh...god...when i was like 8 for christmas my grandparents got me a vsmile (a ****ty learning system for like toddlers) and i remember playing an awful cinderella minigame on it about spelling or something

our parents also got us a wii that year or the year after that! it was exciting but i cannot for the life of me remember what we even did on it. i used the mii maker a lot... we had like 2 games. sucks i dont have many memories of using it. all i remember using was the wii party games lol. although we did rent city folk for like a week which was dumb of us. i wish i asked if we could keep it.

as for my own personal system i really love thinking back to this experience! so it must have been like a weekend or something but me and my sister are like best friends so while everyone was asleep and i was still awake, i heard the front door open, it was my mom and my sister. my mom went to bed but my sister brought me to her room and showed me a box for the pink ds lite! it came with nintendogs and i remember my sister playing it all the time. i was so jealous when she opened it that i started crying! so the next morning i asked my mom if i could have one, and a few weeks or so later i had gotten a used black and blue ds lite! i was kinda sad since i wanted a pink one but i didnt care a lot. i can almost remember all the games i had for it (unfortunately they were all kinda konami games and side company games besides kirby...but thats hal.i wish i had known about zelda and mario at the time). 

-some littlest pet shop game i was addicted to, played the **** out of

-kirby super star ultra (my friend sarah had this too on her ds and we would do multiplayer spring breeze it never got old)

-magician's quest (weird animal crossing influenced game. also played the **** out of.)

-i think i got warioware...and never touched it...as a kid i only wanted the games that had girly cute pop coverart

i also pictochatted since my sister had her ds and my friend sarah would come over a lot and bring hers. lmfao one time sarah left her ds case and a few of her games at my house and the next day she went on vacation or something, so i had this cool ass pink case with with some random games. she got the games back but i kept the case haha...

who would have thought that despite my sister being the first one to get a ds, id be the one obsessed with video games now.


----------



## Suyeon (Feb 13, 2017)

Christmas when I was... 5 or 6... maybe 7, I received the Playstation and Nintendo 64. For handheld, I had a Gameboy color. As for current ownership, I still have my Nintendo 64, the original PS2 (phat), and my 3ds (first console I bought myself). Right now, I alternate between building my ps1/ps2 collection (buying some games I never had as well as games I used to rent, borrow, games that were stolen, etc.) and my 3ds collection.


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 14, 2017)

wii
riprip


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 14, 2017)

My very first console was an N64. It was given to us by my uncle when the GameCube came out since my cousins were getting the upgrade, and my dad disapproved of anything unnecessary/fun and would never have bought us any gaming console otherwise. My uncle also gave us Legend of Zelda and Mario Kart, and that was the start of a very wonderful childhood, playing with my brother


----------



## Flare (Feb 14, 2017)

Very first was the N64.
Which is odd, I felt like I had played it before...


----------



## Loriii (Feb 14, 2017)

First console I owned that I've bought with my own money was Playstation 2. As for Nintendo console, it's the DS/DSi XL.


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 14, 2017)

I have wonderful memories of the SNES I got for my 5th birthday. <3 Donkey Kong Country was my first game ever.


----------



## simonthomas6 (Feb 16, 2017)

First console I owned in my childhood was a N64 and a playstation 1


----------



## lichia (Feb 21, 2017)

the first console i ever got in touch with was my father's ps1, i used to play the "a bug's life" game! didn't own any nintendo consoles until the ds lite i think but had played mario kart on gamecube w friends


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 22, 2017)

a gameboy advance.


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 22, 2017)

The best of all-time, the Nintendo 64


----------



## Joy (Feb 23, 2017)

My first family console was the original Xbox while my first personal console was the GBA SP.


----------



## Galaco (Feb 23, 2017)

My first console was the Gameboy Advance SP.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Feb 23, 2017)

either the wii or the ds lite!


----------



## easpa (Feb 24, 2017)

A guy who used to babysit me when I was like 4 gave me his old Gameboy Colour to shut me up and he forgot to take it back so I guess that was my first console


----------



## daughterofdawn (Jul 6, 2017)

My father had a lot of Nintendo consoles but the first console I played was the Wii, which I played for hours on end. Then I got a DSi


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Myself, Gameboy Color. Think we had a PS1 before or around that time too around the house though.


----------



## piske (Jul 6, 2017)

Original Gameboy, YEAH I'M OLD :3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 6, 2017)

A wii!


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 6, 2017)

PlayStation one if memory serves me right.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2017)

I bought an original nintendo ds with nintendogs with my own money.  (n64 was technically my brothers. but it's mine now sucker)


----------



## kelpy (Jul 6, 2017)

i think my DSi was the first system I had to myself


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 6, 2017)

Dsi XL or the original wii... can't remember.


----------



## Seashell (Jul 8, 2017)

My dad gave us one of his old consoles.. which was the Sega Saturn. That probably counts for the first console I've ever owned!


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 9, 2017)

A SNES..


----------



## Pinkbell (Jul 9, 2017)

A super nintendo, it was handed down to me.


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2017)

Gameboy color!


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2017)

OG DS


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 14, 2017)

The original Wii


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 14, 2017)

The PS2!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 14, 2017)

I believe it was a sega genesis. After that the a gameboy color.


----------



## Diancie (Jul 16, 2017)

PS2. I gave it to my cousins and played it with them like 8 years later but then it broke lol.


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 17, 2017)

A gameboy color with a Pikachu and Pichu on the screen ; v;


----------



## Romaki (Jul 17, 2017)

a purple/transparent GameBoy Color


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 17, 2017)

A DS Lite haha.. It was black and red. I still have it, actually, but the screen is kinda broken and it does weird things when I turn it on sometimes. I got it back in 2008 or something I think for Christmas with a few DS games that my mom bought me. That was probably one of the best gifts ever, I remember I being super obsessed with Super Mario Bros and Mario Party (which I got later on).


----------



## danceonglitter (Jul 18, 2017)

Mine was a bright pink GameBoy Colour!


----------



## galacticity (Jul 18, 2017)

white ds lite! still have it to this day lol


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 18, 2017)

The original gray Gameboy. Used to play Super Mario Land all the time as a kid until I heard a pop. It was the batteries inside. But then I got the GB color.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 18, 2017)

Super Nintendo


----------



## moonphyx (Jul 19, 2017)

first console ever was my playstation 1, i loved playing spyro the dragon on it c: as for nintendo, it was the original red ds (yes, the fat one) and the silver gamecube


----------



## Fallon (Jul 21, 2017)

i shared a nintendo 64 with my brother in the 90s we got zelda oot and 007 goldeneye with it, we also got a virtualboy and some mario game and a tennis game. After that a gameboy color (lime green) with pokemon silver


----------



## ExpertaEnNada (Jul 22, 2017)

Mine was (in 99') and original GameBoy (no color) just to play Pokemon Yellow, oh boy~~ I miss my GB xD.


----------



## Imbri (Jul 24, 2017)

An Atari 2600. Once Nintendo came out, we've had all of them, except the Wii U and Switch. I probably won't bother with Wii U, and I'm going to wait a bit to see what else comes out for the Switch before getting that.


----------



## Kitsey (Jul 24, 2017)

Mine was a pink Gameboy color! It was part of a combo pack with Pokemon Blue and the game strategy guide. I don't think I even asked for it, but it was an amazing gift :') My first non-handheld console was a PS2.


----------



## Soraru (Jul 24, 2017)

N64.


then it was DS Lite, DSi, Xbox 360, 3DS, then went backwards and got Gamecube XD


----------



## frogpup (Jul 24, 2017)

My first handheld was technically my Nintendo DS Lite (it was red) but I stole my brothers gameboy all the time as a kid. 
My first console was my gamecube :- )


----------



## Barbara (Jul 25, 2017)

The DS lite! I got it on my eighth birthday.


----------



## DCYUKI (Jul 25, 2017)

The first consol was playstation.  The first playstation though it was grayish white and I remembered playing x-men and DoD a lot. After that I had the gamecube! It was a lot of fun playing Mario Party and Mario Kart!


----------



## therian (Jul 25, 2017)

gameboy...the memories


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

In my household it was a SNES (Cuz im old) , but for me personally was a GBA for handheld, then a PS4 for an actual console on my own.


----------



## noxephi (Aug 1, 2017)

my family had a wii, but the first system I owned for myself was my ds lite!


----------



## alesha (Aug 1, 2017)

The DS Lite AND the GameBoy Advance (GBA). I got them both for Christmas. 
I loath it when people call the DS Lite the 2DS. I stopped talking to someone a few years ago when the 3DS was released because they started to call every DS prior to it the 2DS...

We're cool now though.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 1, 2017)

N64 gamecube wii wii wii wii ( yes i do own 4 wiis ) wii u and 3ds i want a new 3ds tho


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Aug 1, 2017)

My 'family' owned the NES and SNES. I think the first actual console that was actually mine was Gameboy Pocket

I loved those things. Really all gameboys were really rad


----------



## magicaldonkey (Aug 6, 2017)

The wii, I still have it.


----------



## pft7 (Aug 6, 2017)

Hmm, I'm not sure if the first console was the original Playstation (sorry not sorry Nintendo section) that me and my sister shared or the purple Gameboy Colour which was mine all mine that I got for what must have been Christmas 1999 or maybe my birthday in 2000. It came with Pokemon Red and it is still in the bag 10 feet away from me, wrapped up in lollipop hat to stop it getting scratched, batteries out so they don't leak and ruin it. The 'A' Button doesn't work so well, been thinking about getting the padding behind it replaced since you can buy replacement bits online, and it is covered in scratches from all those drops but old Nintendo's had legendary build quality. 

This isn't mine (where are the scratches?) but it's the same model:


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 7, 2017)

Gameboy advance. (I feel like I might have had a Gameboy color first, but I don't really rmb). My grandpa bought it for me (he's a bit of a techy), many many moons ago. Had Pokemon Yellow, Super Mario and Bomberman. Lost/hated bomberman because I was too stupid to play it.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 15, 2017)

3ds. Was in 3rd grade, and very jealous of my then best friend and my cousins DS's. Christmas of 4th grade came and I got a 3ds XL. I played games like Nintendogs, Scribblenauts, and Cooking Mama. In June I got ACNL.


----------



## Sukibri (Aug 15, 2017)

The NES, that my grandmother bought when it first was out but it was more my parent's than mine, but my very first one, was the Wii.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Aug 17, 2017)

My first gaming console was the good ol' Game Boy. I remember when the Game Boy Advance SP came out and didn't require batteries. Instead, using a charging cord. I was flabbergasted (I've never used that word before, so I thought I should for the first time). Not only that I was speechless when I turned on my brand new Game Boy Advance SP to see that it had a backlight.

The Game Boy Advance that I had before the SP had no backlight and required two AA Batteries. You couldn't play it in the dark or in the light. You had to be in a room that was lit to a certain extent just to see the screen. I remember playing Pok?mon Yellow non-stop until my Game Boy died. It always felt the need to die when you decided that you could go a few minutes without saving your game. But I still loved it nonetheless.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 17, 2017)

The Super Nintendo 64. Then after that it was a silver Gameboy Advanced. 

I really wanna buy a N64 again when I get the money, but I need to start saving for Xmas presents soon and after that I wanna get a new tattoo. So a new gaming system will have to wait.


----------



## --- (Aug 17, 2017)

my first console was an indigo gamecube. i used to accidentally tug too hard on the controller so it would disconnect and the disconnect screen always scared the crap outta me.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 18, 2017)

N64


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

Nintendo DS

though they're not consoles i feel like tamagotchis and pixel chix should count >.>


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

An original Gameboy. Then the PS1.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Nintendo DSI XL, pink version. Got bored very quick, and soon got a 3ds.

First console I've ever played is my big sister's 3ds, which she got in September 2011 for her birthday.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 20, 2017)

The red New Super Mario Bros Wii edition Wii back in around 2010, good memories


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm about 128% sure the family game console we had when I was born was a N64. Gotta start em out when they're young. 
Too bad we got rid of it before I could rly make any fond memories of the time...

The first game console I personally owned was a DS Lite back in... 2006-2007 I believe.


----------



## Mash (Aug 20, 2017)

Gamecube.  I see most people were Gamecube people too...


----------



## Midna64 (Aug 20, 2017)

The first console I first ever owned was the Nintendo 64 and I still have it to this day! I still have the smash brothers, The legend of Zelda Majora's Mask and Ocarina Of Time. I have other games like Mario Kart 64 but those are my TOP favorite!


----------



## Cascade (Aug 20, 2017)

Nintendo 64, when i was 6 yrs old


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2017)

Midna64 said:


> The first console I first ever owned was the Nintendo 64 and I still have it to this day! I still have the smash brothers, The legend of Zelda Majora's Mask and Ocarina Of Time. I have other games like Mario Kart 64 but those are my TOP favorite!



^^ This is a rly cool person right here.


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 22, 2017)

PS1! First Nintendo console was the original DS - that ugly clunky gray thing lol (loved it to death though)


----------



## Daydream (Aug 29, 2017)

A GameBoy Advance SP, a really long time ago.  We already had a lot of older consoles at home though, the SNES, N64 and GameCube.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 31, 2017)

SNES, it gave me my favorite gaming memories. Mind being blown the first time I got to the Dark World, the pure fear I had of the final boss of Yoshi's Island and playing Tetris with my parents.


----------



## Weiland (Aug 31, 2017)

The first console I ever played was PS1. The first console I ever owned was the original XBOX. I wish I still owned it, but at least I still own my original PS2.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 2, 2017)

3ds XL in 2012. Though I used to play PS1 at my grandmas house.


----------



## amarie. (Sep 2, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> The NES cuz I'm old.



same :/


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 2, 2017)

The first system I ever played on was an N64, I think? We borrowed it from the local video store. 

The first one I actually owned was the original XBOX. My mum didn't let us own video games as a kid so I had to save up my allowance for ages and buy it myself.


----------



## fenris (Sep 2, 2017)

Technically, it was my grandmother's, but the first console I ever played on was the SNES.

The first one that was actually mine was a hand-me-down PS1 my father gave me.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 5, 2017)

a purple gameboy color XD


----------



## NGG (Sep 6, 2017)

Atari 2600. I'm old. My brother, sister, and I all shared it for Christmas one year.


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 6, 2017)

A good ol' Super Nintendo


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 10, 2017)

My first console that I didn't share ownership/use of was a yellow Gameboy Color. I put Pok?mon stickers all over it and a pikachu on the back of the battery cover. owo


----------



## mills141 (Sep 11, 2017)

My first console was a Coleco Vision way back in the mid 80's. I loved it so much. It got me hooked on gaming for the rest of my life.


----------



## vitri-trash (Sep 12, 2017)

The first console I ever remember owning was the original x-box, but it was my dads so all we had for it was wrestling or football games. Still had a lot of fun playing though! First console that was actually mine however, was a DS Lite that one of my friends just decided to give me. I still have it actually, but now that I have a 2ds I don't use it much.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 12, 2017)

I think the first console my family owned was a 64 but the first console *I* owned was a DS lite 
Maybe someday the first console a actually bought will be a *new* 3ds XL or not xl


----------



## Drokmar (Sep 12, 2017)

My first console was a Sega Genesis with Sonic the Hedgehog 2. I got back in 2003 or so. Fun times.


----------



## BigMikey (Sep 13, 2017)

Sega Megadrive.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 13, 2017)

My first console was a second-hand PlayStation One with Crash Bandicoot Warpped and CTR. Still have them till this very day, but sadly my PS2 destoryed a lot of my PlayStation One disks including CTR.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 14, 2017)

while I think I had a gamboy advance (clamshell) the first console I ever bought myself was a phat pink ds that came with daschund and friends nintendogs. And boy did I play the hell out of that. It's also how I got into animal crossing with wild world.. I have years of fond memories with that game, or perhaps it only seems like so many years because I was a child lol.

Since then I have bought myself several 3ds over the years, a ps3, a wii u, a ps4, and a nintendo switch. I've also bought dozens of novelty controllers and accessories over the years >__< perhaps too many (my camo ds4 is the love of my life though haha)


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 16, 2017)

My grandma bought an Atari for me "to stay at her house"...so

NES...(not even the Super NES...LOL)


I bought my daughter a Game Boy Color for her first handheld and a N64 as her first system. 

I'm older than dirt.


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 17, 2017)

A Game Boy Color! It was one of those with a clear plastic case so you could see all the insides, it was a grey-ish, silvery color, but I distinctly remember that I lost it when I took it to my primary school . I still have another one, which is just a silver one, somewhere, but I've grown distant from it because I ended up getting a Game Boy Advance and that was just easier to carry around.

The family also had a PS2(?) but I don't really count it as 'my' first console.


----------



## Jewels (Sep 17, 2017)

Nintendo 64, 'cept it was shared. the first console i owned was a gameboy color i think. then my dad got me the original nintendo ds and boy that changed my whole life


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Sep 18, 2017)

It was either the SNES or the GBA. Technically, it was the SNES because it was a replacement. If you don't count technicalities, then it was the GBA that I bought myself.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 19, 2017)

As far as I remember, it was the Gameboy Advance SP in dark blue..
I remember how I got enough money for it at my birthday and I went with my mother and brother
to MediaMarkt and I bough mine and my brother bought one for himself in silver. 
That was so much fun to play >o<
I have a silver Gameboy Advance SP now, for the Hamtaro games 

(And since then I had a.. Nintendo 64 (in black), GameCube (once in purple, then in silver, switched with my brother..
somehow he loved the purple version), DS Lite (in black and then later in Pikachu Version), Nintendo Wii (in white),
Wii U (Zelda version) oldest PSP, a PSP in turquoise (don't remember which model), DSi XL (in darkred, now in Mario version),
3DS XL (first in blue, then later in Zelda Version and then in complete white),
New 3DS XL (in blue.. but it broke not long ago..) and now I have the New 2DS XL in blue / black,
which I absolutely love <3)

_** = Still having this console_


----------



## Suyeon (Sep 19, 2017)

I can't say which came first - might have gotten them all during a singular Christmas - but I had a PS1, N64, and GBC all at the same time when I was in elementary school (90's), followed by GBA and PS2 in middle school. As for the first system I bought with my own money, that would be the O3DS, followed by N2DSXL.


----------



## Garrett (Sep 19, 2017)

Home console: PlayStation
Handheld: Gameboy Color


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

Nintendo 64 was my first console. GBA for first handheld.


----------



## Ackee (Sep 20, 2017)

my first console was a gba i think, the blue colored one.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 21, 2017)

my Mario edition DS lite with new super mario brothers


----------



## cornimer (Sep 29, 2017)

My first console was a Wii, actually. I got it in 2007. I didn't even get a DS Lite until 2010 for some reason


----------



## Paxx (Sep 29, 2017)

my first console ever was the very first *xbox*. after that, our grandparents bought us the *wii*

a few years later i got a *DS lite*, followed by a *DSI* and finally, the *3DS XL*, which i obtained only over 2 years ago i think


----------



## Thair (Oct 2, 2017)

My first console was the first PlayStation and my first handheld a silver Gameboy Advance SP with black tribal design. After that I got the original DS in blue, the Wii, and then my 3DS. I've never been into playing on the TV screen since I like to be out and play whereever I travel so I stuck to handhelds through the years.


----------



## PandP (Oct 2, 2017)

My boyfriend's first console was the SNES including the N64 and mine was the Gameboy Color.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Oct 4, 2017)

My first console was the gameboy advance.. or was it the SNES
i don't remember LOL


----------



## Nightstar (Oct 4, 2017)

The original XBOX. My mum didn't allow us to have video games as a kid so I saved up my $12/month allowance for ages and bought myself a second hand XBOX. I've been a gamer nerd ever since.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 8, 2017)

Technically an Xbox 360 but I never played it so it became my brothers. My 3ds would be my actual first.


----------



## zeldagirl25 (Oct 8, 2017)

My first console that I ever owned myself was the Nintendo Gamecube.


----------



## Eudial (Oct 12, 2017)

My very first console was the original NES. I played SMB 3 and SMB 2 on it a lot.


----------



## ashlif (Oct 12, 2017)

My first console was the Nintendo DS Lite. I still have it, but it's little bit broken.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 12, 2017)

My first console is my GBA SP, which is still alive and still has crisp buttons unlike my DS lite which has mushy buttons and a cracked hinge. They don’t make em like they used to is all I can say.


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden (Oct 12, 2017)

My siblings and I had a N64 that we’d play Mario Party 2 and 3 and Mario Kart on all the time. The first console I owned solo was the Gameboy Color. I still have both


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 13, 2017)

SNES, but I first played with the NES.


----------



## carp (Oct 15, 2017)

the wii (-: bought for me in 2006 when i was 5


----------

